# The Recycling Of Plastics On PBS Tonight



## fmdog44 (May 11, 2021)

Check you local listing for time but it on this day Tuesday 5/11. Learn how monstrous this is and how little we actually recycle.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 11, 2021)

Great! Not a single interested person.


----------



## terry123 (May 11, 2021)

Did not see it in time. Will check PBS and see when it will air again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2021)

bump


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2021)

I have been aware of the plastics problems for many years! It's even in some of the fish we eat. It is heartbreaking!


----------



## Jeweltea (May 18, 2021)

I just saw this post. I will check to see if it will air again. In our county, we can only recycle plastics if they are marked "1" or  "2".


----------



## katlupe (Jul 12, 2021)

I have tried to not use plastic over the years. I have a friend who will not use anything in her kitchen that is plastic and she greatly influenced me. Another friend who is a herbalist goes even farther than that. Limiting even the amount of items she keeps in her home, including her closet. She takes her own dishes to the take out restaurants and makes them use those. 

I have watched a number of videos on this subject but not sure if it was that one or not. I will look for it.


----------

